# Full Detail Done...



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

'lo all

Needed a good sort out before Rockingham, so here it is...

Basic was:

Auto Brite Foam and rinse,
Alloys with Auto Brite cleaner, brushed and rinsed,
Washed with Baby Bath,
Clayed with Swissvax Yellow,
Rinsed and dried,
Swissol Paint cleaner via Porter Cable,
Double coat of Swissvax BOS,
Windows with Maguires Glass Cleaner,
Tyres with Maguires Endurance Gloss,
Interior vaccum out and wipe over with damp MF cloth.

Foamed









After 5 mins









Rinsed


















Few tar spots









Engine bay rinsed


















Under bonnet cleaned









Washed and rinsed









Shuts and sills done


















Dried off









Scratch 1









Scratch 2









Bird mess ectch in lacquer on bonnet









Boot shuts done









Atter paint clean via Porter Cable


















Best Of Show curing









All done






























































































































The two scratches actually didn't get any extra attention due to lack of time, but the bird mess on the bonnet after a few good hits with the medium Swissvax cleaner fluid has made it 95% perfect again, so really happy with that result.

Thanks for looking.

Nick


----------



## Rogue (Jun 15, 2003)

Nice results, and good write up 8)

Rogue


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

Very nice


----------



## Hammer216 (Apr 28, 2008)

WoW!!!! the underside of the bonnet looks excellent. A job well done!!!


----------



## Dolfan (Nov 25, 2007)

Look very nice

Top job [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

Yan


----------



## sir_dave (Mar 25, 2008)

Stunning! 8)


----------



## catch (Jul 31, 2008)

came out perfect!


----------

